# Hopper - S211/Joey S263 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

From support.dish.com :

"Please note, it may take a few weeks for software updates to occur on your receiver."

*Hopper version: S211*
Included: 4th row PTAT Landing Page fix, DISH Pass timer creation fix, display correct EHD usage in My Media, Misc. stability fixes, Misc.

*Joey version: S263*
Included: 4th row PTAT Landing Page fix, DISH Pass timer creation fix, display correct EHD usage in My Media, Misc. stability fixes, Misc.

_Note: Both of these are "in the wild" and appear on my Hopper/Joeys._


----------



## gregleg (Jan 4, 2004)

Both my Hoppers are at S211, and both Joeys at S263. Nothing immediately obvious, although when I went looking for it I did notice the "% free" indicator for my EHD is correct now.

Hopefully "Stability fixes" means our Hopper won't reboot in the middle of PTAT and then refuse to restart it.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Got both updates on all of my boxes this morning. So far, so good. I haven't dropped local channels from my favs lists for several days. I wonder if that was fixed in one of the recent updates?


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Since getting 211 I noticed an improvement in the Hopper CC. I no longer get garbled lines from double writing and it keeps working thru 30 sec skips.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

This was originally posted in the S209 thread, but since coming home from work today, I discovered I'm on S211 with S263 on my Joeys. That said, the below item does not occur with a WIFI connection to the iPhone. I went across the street and was able to duplicate this bug. I have a full set of bars on my iPhone 4S.

Sling Bug
S211, Current version of the Dish's sling software on an Apple iPhone 4S running the current version of iOS. I get an uncloseable message which states:

"Unable to Sling. Either No tuner is available or PIP on Hopper at home is active. If PIP is active, please close PIP and retry."

The above message pops up over a channel which is playing perfectly. The attached Hopper is off, no recordings are taking place--it is effectively idle. Additionally, after about 10 minutes of playing video, the iPhone will crash, then reboot. I would rank this as a very serious issue. I am uncertain if this happens with an iPad as I do not have mine with me at this time.

Scott


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Does this also occur when using a PC? I have seen that message you reference on my Android phone. Rebooting my receiver allows me to connect now. There's a new iPad application released yesterday, I received my update this morning, which infers there is an update coming in the future for the iPhone.

Since you received the latest software update on your receiver, have you unplugged your Hopper for 10 seconds from the electrical outlet to reboot the receiver. If not, please try this and let me know if you continue to have problems. Thanks.



dunkonu23 said:


> This was originally posted in the S209 thread, but since coming home from work today, I discovered I'm on S211 with S263 on my Joeys. That said, the below item does not occur with a WIFI connection to the iPhone. I went across the street and was able to duplicate this bug. I have a full set of bars on my iPhone 4S.
> 
> Sling Bug
> S211, Current version of the Dish's sling software on an Apple iPhone 4S running the current version of iOS. I get an uncloseable message which states:
> ...


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Does this also occur when using a PC? I have seen that message you reference on my Android phone. Rebooting my receiver allows me to connect now. There's a new iPad application released yesterday, I received my update this morning, which infers there is an update coming in the future for the iPhone.
> 
> Since you received the latest software update on your receiver, have you unplugged your Hopper for 10 seconds from the electrical outlet to reboot the receiver. If not, please try this and let me know if you continue to have problems. Thanks.


Hi Ray,

No, the PC is pretty solid, both on the Dish site and on the Sling site. I have the new iPad app, but I don't have 4G on it, so I don't really know if it happens at that speed. I doesn't happen on my Wireless-N Dual band connection on either my iPad or iPhone. I can't try to duplicate it now as there's a thunderstorm blowing through. I just completed a power-off reboot so I'll probably have to let you know tomorrow around the same time as my original post in the S209 folder.

Thanks for taking the time, sir!

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Still happens on my iPhone 4s.  Same message... same crash.  It's a show stopper, literally. Before this happened today, I had the application hang with no way out other than to home button it. The error and subsequent crash happened after the hang and application restart. I have just cycled power on my iPhone and got the same message. Unfortunately, I will be unable to troubleshoot this further until later in the day.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh... yeah... Legacy EHD still doesn't work.  Just had to report it.. don't shoot the messenger!

Scott


----------



## jgcecg (Apr 18, 2011)

I noticed that there is a red kangaroo icon on all hopper recordings.

I guess it is there as a reminder to save hopper recordings or so you can tell what is a regular timer recording vs a hopper recording in My Recordings.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jgcecg said:


> I noticed that there is a red kangaroo icon on all hopper recordings.
> 
> I guess it is there as a reminder to save hopper recordings or so you can tell what is a regular timer recording vs a hopper recording in My Recordings.


Nope, see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=204862 about a new feature.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> ..
> 
> _Note: Both of these are "in the wild" and appear on my Hopper/Joeys._


Yep. The FWs start spooling from regular tp19 119W and tp29 61.5W for WA/EA without restrictions at 05/09/12 11pm PDT.


----------



## Gerard (May 10, 2012)

I had 1 Hopper and 3 joeys installed in my home Sunday 5-6-2012. My Hopper is currently running S211 and Joeys are running S263 software.

My network consists of the following.

-Dlink DIR-825 Dualband wireless router 
-InsightBB cable modem.
-3 4port 10/100/100 switches all running over CAT 5e
-2 laptops
-Ipad 3 (The only device with 5Ghz wifi radio)
-2 iPhone 4s's

- The 1st switch is located in my office and has my Win7 Pro desktop computer running Serviio (a free media server for Window, Mac and Linux. It enables streaming video, audio and images to your DLNA certified devices) and a Joey attached.

- The 2nd switch has a Win7 Pro desktop computer, and the Hopper attached.

- The 3rd switch has my Sony blue-ray BDP-S470, and a Joey attached.

I have a Dlink DIR-825 Dual band wireless router that was installed in the basement utility room that just so happens to be directly underneath the upstairs living room entertainment center where the hopper is located. The distance between the router and Hopper was less than 10 feet. I noticed that immediately after having the Hopper/Joey systems installed that my network connectivity was working intermediately. So the first thing I did was reset the cable modem and router. When everything came back up, It still had the same problem both with wired and wireless connections.

So I called InsightBB (my ISP) and did some trouble shooting with them. Everything was working as it should.

So I disconnected all switches from the router and tried to connect wirelessly to the router with my laptop (2.4Ghz radio) and Ipad (5Ghz radio). 

-Results
The laptop (2.4Ghz radio) was NOT able to connect.
The Ipad (5Ghz radio) WAS able to connect.

My thoughts were that there was another 2.4 GHz wireless router interfering with the signal. So I ran NET Stumbler (Looks for 2.4Ghz radio, their signal strengths, and channels they are on). There were some but, all were at signal strength less than 20% and they were all on channel 6 or above. So I logged into my router updated the firmware and change the channel from auto scanning to always on channel 1. This did not fix the problem???

So I research more and found that the Hopper has Bluetooth built into it. I also found that Bluetooth runs in the 2.4Ghz band!!!!! I tried to find the Bluetooth setting on the hopper, Which looks like it should be under Settings> Audio> Headphones (I think I am remembering that right) But, it appears this feature is not yet available nor is the ability to turn off the Bluetooth radio. 

So after relocating my router to my office (Which is in the basement and only about 30-40 feet away from the routers original location) I am not having interference on the 2.4Ghz band or the 5Ghz band. HAY!!!

Although, moving the router to the new location has fixed my issue with the wireless interference. I am still today having problem with the wired interference over the 3 switches. When I hooked of all of them I started having severe latency in the network. So I unhooked them all and everything wireless started working again. Then I hooked up one at a time and identified that the CAT5e wire that runs from the basement through the attic (where the coax cable for Dish Network MoCa runs right next to this CAT5e cable). I have not had time to relocate this wire but, believe this may be where the remainder of the inference is coming from.


-Questions

1. Has anyone else experienced similar issue?
2. How do I turn off the Bluetooth radio on Hopper?
3. Does the Home Media App work?
4. Does the MoCa cause interference with Ethernet networks with cable running next to it?

I Hope this information can help make this system better and/or point people in the right direction to fix similar problems. I would be interested in helping troubleshoot these issues with someone at Dish Network. Feel free to use me to help better this equipment. I just want a credit on my bill. 

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have S211 on my Hoppers and the latest version of the Dish iPad app. When I do the my DVR thing on the iPad, I can see all the recorded shows on the Hopper but I can not view Timers, Scheduled Shows. I get an error message when I try. If I go to the Hopper, the timers are there so it is a problem between the app and the latest software on the Hopper. This did work with some success on the past versions of the Hopper software/iPad app.

I also checked and found out that the timers do not display on Dish Online either. It also thinks there are no timers. The timers do show up on the Hopper so this seems to be an interface issue with the current release.


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

1. Dish Online will not read timers. Doing several refreshes, I did get it to read a partial list, but not all of them. My Recordings are read just fine.

2. When you first turn on the hopper the volume is very loud until you change channels; then it reverts to normal volume, even on the channel it was tuned to when first turnedon. BTW, this is with the volume leveling option turned on.

3. If you pause and then step fwd/back or slomo fwd/back, when you press play to resume normal viewing the audio does not start for several seconds. 

4. Doing the aforementioned things also seem to make Closed Captions to stop (although there are other things that stop CC). Have to Skip Back one or more times to get CC started again.

5. If you are using folders, the little number on the folder indicating how many items are in the folder does not get updated when you delete an item in the folder and the display goes back to showing the folders. You have to go back to live or access another folder, then come back to the folder display before the count gets updated. (I know, ticky-tacky)

6. Overall, I love PTAT and the Hop.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

On pretty much every recording I've watched since the upgrade, I have had occasional blips that seems like a very short skip...maybe a part of a word.

I think it happened now and then on previous version some.

Hmmmm...maybe most of these recordings I'm watching were recorded with previous version. If I see it happen on one that has the new feature, or that I know was recorded on this version, I'll post back.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Skips happened to me watching yesterday's F1 race from the DVR.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just a quick update on the Sling/iPhone issue. It appears to be fixed. Today, I watched about a half hour of Syfi over 3G with no issues and a stunning picture.

Scott


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm posting this in the hopes of drawing some attention to one of my most-desired fixes/enhancements:

When there is an individual timer for a show in PTAT, which therefore gets skipped but causes an auto-save of the PTAT program, (cool feature, btw,) that auto-save doesn't heed the timer's options.

What I DESPERATELY want is for the auto-saved PTAT show to go into the folder specified in the timer. It would be really nice if the padding got applied as well for the sake of when, 8 days later, the pointer gets converted into an actual file.


----------



## White94Cobra (Jun 18, 2007)

Stutz342 said:


> I'm posting this in the hopes of drawing some attention to one of my most-desired fixes/enhancements:
> 
> When there is an individual timer for a show in PTAT, which therefore gets skipped but causes an auto-save of the PTAT program, (cool feature, btw,) that auto-save doesn't heed the timer's options.
> 
> What I DESPERATELY want is for the auto-saved PTAT show to go into the folder specified in the timer. It would be really nice if the padding got applied as well for the sake of when, 8 days later, the pointer gets converted into an actual file.


Ditto. I can't believe auto-saved PTAT shows ignore the timer's options. It seems like such an obvious feature.


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

Hitting Menu twice to get to the status screen, then clicking Linked Joeys sometimes shows an empty list ("No Linked Joeys"), although the Joeys in the other rooms work just fine.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I find it both ironic and a bit frightening that an update that includes stability fixes is the first one I've had to completely lock up my Hopper.

Dish, and I state this with the most heartfelt sincerity possible, if you screw this up like DirecTV did their DVRs, I'm tearing it all out and going to 100% OTA straight in to the TV. 

I have neither the time nor the patience to be another beta tester. I just want equipment that works.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Marlin Guy said:


> I find it both ironic and a bit frightening that an update that includes stability fixes is the first one I've had to completely lock up my Hopper.
> 
> Dish, and I state this with the most heartfelt sincerity possible, if you screw this up like DirecTV did their DVRs, I'm tearing it all out and going to 100% OTA straight in to the TV.
> 
> I have neither the time nor the patience *to be another beta tester*. I just want equipment that works.


No way ! You are.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

There have been reports of S212 and S264 this morning. No immediate or obvious changes.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone else had their AV receiver cut out during playback? About half the time, my AV receiver turns off about 3-5 minutes after starting to watch a recorded program. It only happens once (turning the receiver on again, it stays on for the rest of the viewing session.) I use optical to connect the Hopper to my AV receiver, and use the Hopper remote to control my AV receiver. 

The remote is not in AV mode when this happens, and the off command is a learned code.

Wondering if my receiver is flaking out, or if this is the Hopper. I don't watch enough other inputs to know if this is the only one it happens on. Haven't heavily troubleshot it yet, but was checking here to see if others are seeing it, too.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

S212 5/18/2012 2:37AM. Joey still at S263.

Scott


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

356B said:


> There have been reports of S212 and S264 this morning. No immediate or obvious changes.


No notes yet, but definitely "in the wild".


----------

